
U.S. arming insurgent groups in Syria - ZainRiz
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/13/world/middleeast/syria-russia-airstrikes.html?_r=0
======
dang
Please use the original title unless it is misleading or linkbait. Please
don't use the title to editorialize.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
ZainRiz
"They appear to be using techniques honed in Afghanistan, where the occupying
Soviet Army fought insurgents who were eventually supplied with antiaircraft
missiles by the United States. Some of those insurgents later began Al Qaeda."

